
ElecroCRUD v2.4.0 – Open-Source Database CRUD (Electron, Node.js, TS, Angulal) - electrocrudgit
https://garrylachman.github.io/ElectroCRUD/
======
sarcasmatwork
YES! Thank you for this!

~~~
electrocrudgit
Thanks for support :)

